# K2 case "creak"



## rt2 (Feb 24, 2009)

I posted this on the Amazon K2 board but thought I'd try here also. Note: If I sound like I'm being unreasonable tell me....I'd rather not send my K2 back and get a new on w/ some other more irritating problem. Anyway:

Anyone notice a "creaking" noise in their K2 case? The area of my case, on the left side, from just below the next page button to the bottom left hand corner has some play in it and emits a "creaking" sound when I hold it during reading. This is where my left thumb reesides when holding the ebook. This particular area of the case is just a bit spongy w/ a bit of give to it. The rest of the case is solid.

I'm not a nut nor particularly anal about this stuff.....but my wife notices it when she's going to sleep.

I spoke to CS about it and although the guy said he'd never heard about this, and sounded a bit hesitant about the problem, he did say that Amazon would replace the K2 to make me a happy customer.

Anyone have any experience with this? Am I just being a nut?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to admit, this is the first I've heard of a creaky case, but I wouldn't say you're a nut.. At least not based on this, as I haven't gotten to know you yet.. We've got some people here nuttier than peanut butter, so even if you are a nut, you'll fit right in!

If it bothers you, I'd return it. There are so many other covers out there to choose from, you're bound to find one that works for you (or in my case 3 or 4 or more...) You can go over to the accessory board and discover the wide world of Kindle accessories. Just bring you're wallet...It tends to get expensive over there REALLY fast  and we're REALLY good at convincing you that you REALLY need things.

Really...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand where the noise is coming from?  Is it the Kindle itself?  Or the case or cover you have it in?

Ann


----------



## Pat B (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine does the same thing at the bottom left corner just below the page button.  This is the only complaint I have about my Kindle but it is not enough to send back because you never know what new problem you will end up with.  It is very annoying because it does creak.  I thought about a little super glue…..just teasing.


----------



## rt2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ann

The creak is from the Kindle itself. If you look at the side of the bottom left side of the Kindle and press the top w/ your thumb, the Kindle creaks and you can see the plastic top of the Kindle flex. This happens w or w/out the leather case on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I apologize for misunderstanding. My only excuse is it was nearly 3 AM. I thought you were talking about the Amzon case for the Kindle.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never had that problem.  If you think it's a big enough problem, you might as well give Amazon a call.


----------



## dcom (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine creaked on the Menu/Back button but it's better now. The creaking is coming from the plastic parts rubbing together. I was able to reduce it by applying a little sideways pressure on the edge of the case top to relieve the pressure between the top and bottom of the case.


----------



## Tranquil Ape (Mar 19, 2009)

add me to the creakList... bout 3 days after i got the K2 it started creaking when pressure was applied to the lower left side of the unit.  To be clear the pressure i mentioned is the result of holding the K2 during normal use.  tried to ignore it but now that i know its there it bugs the crap outta me... lol... soon as i get back to the US im gonna try for a replacement.  I've been hearing that amazon CS can be hit or miss... is this accurate?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Amazon cs is great. I have not heard many complaints. They usually replace the Kindle if there is a problem.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gotta tell ya that my K2 is solid as the old "Rock of Gibraltar" (did I spell that right?).
I would try to _set_ the case by applying pressure. 
But if it remains squeaky, I would return it. Believe me mine is SOLID.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I do not have a creak but I hear a lot of people do have it...........Amazon is returning them and issuing a new one if you prefer


----------



## rt2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Returned mine and the new one is solid. Glad I did it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> I do not have a creak but I hear a lot of people do have it...........Amazon is returning them and issuing a new one if you prefer


Hmmmm, does this mean there may soon be creaky refurbs available?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

marianner said:


> Hmmmm, does this mean there may soon be creaky refurbs available?


I can't resist ....... It "sounds" like it to me.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

dcom said:


> Mine creaked on the Menu/Back button but it's better now. The creaking is coming from the plastic parts rubbing together. I was able to reduce it by applying a little sideways pressure on the edge of the case top to relieve the pressure between the top and bottom of the case.


Although my kindle never had this problem but the above is also my suspect since the kindle is made up of plastic. I would not worry much if I where you if it is not affecting the program of kindle itself. But you may call customer service on what remedy you can do if it really bothers you. As long as it does not affect my reading and the Kindle itself program and all. Its fine with me.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi I'm a new Kindle 2 owner. I, too, have the creak in the case at the same place. I called CS and they offered to replace it or to give me a $30 credit on my account. I'm not trying to decide if I should "live" with the creaking or not for a while and take the credit. They said if they replace it, then I can no longer return it if the new one creaks too. Not sure what to do. It's about 10 days old and I think the creaking is getting worse but it's probably just annoying me. On mine, if you turn the K2 on the side you can see the white part move up and down a little.

What do you all think? Return it?

EllenR


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are like a lot of us, you carry this device anywhere and everywhere. You have to decide if it is stable and OK or if it might get worse, or drive you crazy then based on that make your decision. 

Sylvia


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am really happy with Amazon.
And I love my K2.
Mine has none of the problems reported.  Solid as a rock.
Which is why I say that I would ask for a replacement.
It seems to me that it should be simple enough for the device to be manufactured and assembled without these "creaks".  You have every right to expect quality finishing for $350 bucks.  This is not said in any way to be argumentative with Amazon.  See my first sentence.  I REALLY like them.  But I want my K2 to be perfect (which mine appears to be).  Lucky me.  
And I want you to be Lucky you, too.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I decided that it is very squeaky and will just continue to annoy me. I called and asked for it to be replaced. It sounds like this is my one "drop or accident" replacement in their minds even though it's clearly a defect in manufacturing so I hope nothing else goes wrong with it!

Thanks again for the opinions. 

EllenR


----------



## jimbellow (Mar 13, 2009)

I never had this problem yet


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I got my replacement Kindle today, very fast. Unfortunately, the case is far looser than on my original. :::sigh::: Guess I'll have to call tomorrow and talk to CS again.

Are you all sure that your cases do not move up and down and squeak by the bottom left side? Right below the next page button on the left??


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you get a new one or a refurbished one?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

EllenR said:


> Well I got my replacement Kindle today, very fast. Unfortunately, the case is far looser than on my original. :::sigh::: Guess I'll have to call tomorrow and talk to CS again.
> 
> Are you all sure that your cases do not move up and down and squeak by the bottom left side? Right below the next page button on the left??


I am absolutely certain that my K2 is as solid as if it was one piece of plastic.
Really.
I am sorry that you are having this problem.
I am sure that a "loose" K2 is probably just fine.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Both were supposed to be brand new, the first K2 and the replacement K2.


----------



## rt2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ellen, my original K2 creaked in exactly the same spot as yours, bottom left hand corner. My new replacement is solid........and I'm very happy w/ it.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

my first k2 had a little squeak but my replacement is solid (replaced due to battery problems)
Sylvia


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Well the nice people at Kindle Support are sending me a third try for a new Kindle 2 that does not squeak. I actually was not anticipating that. I was prepared to purchase a replacement and send my original Kindle 2 back along with its faulty replacement!

With one exception in tech support, I have been impressed with willingness of Kindle Support to make me happy. I actually did not request this replacement, they are just sending it AND with Saturday delivery. Pretty nice, huh?

EllenR


----------



## rt2 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ellen, I agree w/ you about K2 customer support. W/ my case I dealt w/ 3 reps. First one, on my initial call, said they'd be more than happy to send me a replacement. Second rep, whom I called after I decided that the creaking problem was irritating enough to pursue a replacement said they wouldn't send a replacement because the K2 itself was working and he didn't consider a problem w/ the plastic case to be a problem. Thought thiings over for a day and called CS again and the third rep said that they were more than happy to send a replacement......which made me happy.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Third time looks like the charm. This K2 doesn't creak, squeak, groan, or otherwise annoy. However, hubby wants to know how many Kindles I'm gonna get since I have have 3 laying about the house! LOL

EllenR


----------

